# VW Passat..



## flo1984 (Oct 24, 2013)

Exterior Detailing VW Passat B6 2010

Products used:
- Autobrite Magifoam, Gloria Foamy Clean 100
- BriteMax Clean Max, 2 buckets with grit guard, Dodo Juice Glove
- Valet Pro Bilberry Safe Wheel Cleaner, sprayer Kwazar Mercury Super 360
- tire brush, Tardis, Eurow Yellow microfibers
- Bilt Hamber Medium Clay, CarPro Fine Clay
- wax applicator, Finish Kare 1000P Hi Temp, Double Soft Touch 700 Microfiber


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice turnaround.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

A very informative and in-depth write-up with alot of good pictures.....


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

^^^^^^^:lol::thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Great turnaround.


----------



## flo1984 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Interior Detailing the same VW Passat B6*

Products used:
- Sonax Interior Cleaner, Valet Pro Carpet Cleaner, Vax 6131T,
- Poorboys Natural Look Dressing, Eurow Yellow microfibres,
- Leatherique Rejuvinator for steering wheel & gearshift lever,
- napkins 1Z for navigation & , W5 Windows Cleaner, Kent Glass Cloth,

Before:








After:


----------



## Wallyb (Mar 15, 2012)

Great job and a nice looking car.


----------



## flo1984 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks. 
This car will need soon an interior cleaning and a preparation for winter.
:detailer:


----------



## flo1984 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Skoda Fabia*








*Winter Protection*
- CarPro ClayBar
- Meguiar's Last Touch Spray Detailer
- Finish Kare 1000P Hi Temp Paste Wax + Meguiar's Applicator Pad














*Cleaning upholstery*
- Vax 6131T 3-in-1 Multivax Dry Vacuum and Carpet Washer
- Meguiar's APC Plus















*Reconditioning headlights*
- Paper 1000, 1500, 2000, 2500 Grit
- Finishing disc 3000 75 mm
- Rupes LH18ENS + Meguiar's M105, M205 + Wool pad, Meguiar's SoftBuff Cutting Pad + Finish Kare 1000P Wax


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice job. Good work on the headlights.


----------



## kove (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice Job


----------



## flo1984 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Detailing VW Passat B6*

*Exterior*
- Gloria Foamy Clean 100 with Espuma Activo Hi-Foam
- Meguiar's Microfiber Wash Mitt, Meg's Hi-Tech Wash
- 3M fine clay-bar with Meguiar's Last Touch Detailer
- Meg's Supreme Shine Microfiber Towels, Finish Kare Hi Temp
- Meg's PlastX, Meg's Hyper Dressing

*Interior*
- Tron Lavatron 30 professional upholstery cleaner with Meg's APC Plus
- Meg's Quick Interior Detailer, Meg's Glass Cleaner, Meg's Towels
- Meg's Gold Class Leather Sealer Treatment for steering wheel & gearshift lever


----------



## flo1984 (Oct 24, 2013)

*My Black Whale...*

- Wash with Espuma Activo, 
- 3M clay bar with Meg's Last Touch Spray Detailer
- Rupes LH18ENS, Meg's Soft Buff 2.0 Backing Plate, Meg's Soft Buff Finishing Pad, Meg's M205
- Finish Kare Hi Temp, Supreme Shine Microfiber Towels
- Meg's Glass Cleaner (windows), Meg's Plast X (trims), Meg's All Season Dressing (tires)


----------

